# Sim Card Question



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

Im gonna get The Nexus on launch day. Have a bionic now. I plan on using my bionic for work and was just gonna switch sim cards. My question is since Nexus uses micro sim and Bionic uses standard size, is there some kind of adapter so I can use the micro in a standard slot?


----------



## klinster (Jun 28, 2011)

Just cut your current sim to size. It should work fine


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

Really? That wont mess it up?


----------



## klinster (Jun 28, 2011)

No as long as you don't cut the contact area.

Google searching provides numerous guides....


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

I've seen it work, so yeah, go search. Some guides are better than others.


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

Awesome. Thank you very much. But is there an adapter available? I saw something somewhere that Best buy sells them so I'm assuming they'd work. Not sure if I trust myself with cutting it and switching it from one phone to another every day. Lol


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

JRJ442 said:


> Awesome. Thank you very much. But is there an adapter available? I saw something somewhere that Best buy sells them so I'm assuming they'd work. Not sure if I trust myself with cutting it and switching it from one phone to another every day. Lol


Not sure where to buy them but I've seen photos of adapters to make a micro Sim fit into a normal Sim slot. Electronically, they're compatible.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

You'll need an adapter if you want to put it back in your Bionic. You'll cut it to micro size to fit in your Nexus (it's not hard) and you'll need something to take up the space to fit back in a full size SIM slot.


----------



## Paul77 (Jun 24, 2011)

JRJ442 said:


> Awesome. Thank you very much. But is there an adapter available? I saw something somewhere that Best buy sells them so I'm assuming they'd work. Not sure if I trust myself with cutting it and switching it from one phone to another every day. Lol


Have a look on eBay, I got a microsim cutter with two adapters for £3. The cutter isn't entirely necessary but it takes the risk out of mucking it up.

Sent from my Nexus S using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks guys. Since Im on Verizon this is gonna be my first Nexus device. I'm excited. I really appreciate your help!


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

Or just ask for a Micro SIM when ordering via phone, or when purchasing in store, or walk into a store and ask for one....The store reps don't bite, I promise =P


----------



## frozenWinterIce (Aug 9, 2011)

Mexiken said:


> Or just ask for a Micro SIM when ordering via phone, or when purchasing in store, or walk into a store and ask for one....The store reps don't bite, I promise =P


Agreed. You should be able to get a new sim on your account by asking. I have a thunderbolt currently and will be going into the store to do the transfer.


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

I know u can get a new micro sim without any trouble. My question was how to get the micro sim to work in my Bionic when it uses the standard size. I wanna b able to switch between my Bionic and Nexus on a daily basis. I got my answer. Appreciate all the help!


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

JRJ442 said:


> Not sure where to buy them but I've seen photos of adapters to make a micro Sim fit into a normal Sim slot. Electronically, they're compatible.


http://www.google.com/search?q=micro+sim+adapter&tbm=shop&hl=en&aq=f


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

Sorry I just saw this. Haven't checked the thread in a while. Thanks Jax!


----------



## CellZealot (Nov 1, 2011)

I successfully cut my Bionic LTE SIM to fit my GNex and it works fine. I also then cut another old standard SIM to use as an adapter for the cut SIM to go back in my Bionic. This also works fine and I can switch between devices at will.

I used a French knife to cut the SIM down and my Swiss Army knife to make the adapter with a piece of packing tape to hold the cut SIM in the adapter and keep it flush.

Crude but effective and i didnt have to wait to have a cutter adapter kit mailed out to me.

Being a pastry chef, I am very comfortable working with knives...I recommend getting a kit online for most users!


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

See....Im in construction...so I don't trust myself doing that. Lol. It might not be that difficult. But I was just thinking of getting the micro sim from Verizon then buying the micro to standard adapter for a few bucks.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

JRJ442 said:


> See....Im in construction...so I don't trust myself doing that. Lol. It might not be that difficult. But I was just thinking of getting the micro sim from Verizon then buying the micro to standard adapter for a few bucks.


Have you seen a micro SIM? It's basically just the contacts without all that useless plastic around it. It shouldn't be hard with an X-ACTO knife, even if you're not used to working with stuff like this.

You remind me of those people who think soldering is some art form that requires you to go off into the mountains for a decade so you can become one with a soldering iron. There's really nothing to it.


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

The answer is no. I haven't seen a micro sim


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

http://guide-images.ifixit.net/igi/wWNhRTNXPOjUrZPG.medium
If you look from the other side, the contacts are exactly the same. Someone just decided we don't need all this extra plastic that serves no purpose.

Haven't decided myself if I'll just trim my SIM or get one from VZW. Maybe I'll get a Micro then keep mine but cut out the actual card and make an adapter.


----------



## Veridor (Jun 10, 2011)

Anyone know if they'll charge an activation fee if I request a micro-SIM to replace the one on my Thunderbolt? I'll be buying it at retail if that matters.


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

A franchise might, corporate sites will not.


----------



## Veridor (Jun 10, 2011)

Rythmyc said:


> A franchise might, corporate sites will not.


Thanks, I was thinking corporate anyway, but good to hear the distinction there. I'm just debating whether to go to the trouble of trimming my Tbolt SIM, as I mainly want to avoid activation fees.


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

Veridor said:


> Thanks, I was thinking corporate anyway, but good to hear the distinction there. I'm just debating whether to go to the trouble of trimming my Tbolt SIM, as I mainly want to avoid activation fees.


The franchise store up the street charges $20 just for the SIM. I drive 5 miles farther to the corporate store for mine.


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

Rythmyc said:


> A franchise might, corporate sites will not.


This. Corporate stores don't charge


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

If they do try to charge you, tell them where to put it and trim your TB SIM yourself. $20 for a SIM care is ridiculous. You already bought the phone and pay for the service for it, you just need the SIM to activate it. It's not like it costs anything.


----------

